
iOS 14 Notifies Users When an App or Widget Reads Your Clipboard - feross
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/23/ios-14-clipboard-pasted-notifications/
======
_bxg1
Good. This was by far the biggest gaping hole in iOS's privacy surface. It's
really egregious compared to everything else.

------
josho
That video implies that google.com reads the clipboard. Is google really
spying on my clipboard everytime I go to search?

~~~
lgvln
It’s Chrome, the app, that’s reading the clipboard, not the website.

~~~
rasz
Why should it read clipboard unless user is pasting something?

~~~
nkristoffersen
It's a UX shortcut. I see this in google maps. If an address is in the
clipboard it will offer to shortcut straight to search.

------
tehwebguy
Thanks, but this should be a prompt that can be rejected!

~~~
NoPicklez
I agree with that, something I have always appreciated about Apple is the
minimal amount of interruption I get from the operating system when I'm using
my device.

Whilst I understand that privacy is important, I don't want my phone alerting
me each and every time the iOS detects something. I'd prefer to set an
expectation and let it handle it for me.

